# ^tebe eco-bio^ Beauty Center



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2012)

Allora...
Fare una pappetta con farina (di ceci, oppure una farina grassa, non la 00), spalmare in testa e massaggiare soprattutto alla cute per qualche minuto. Poi sciacquare.

Peeling del cuoio capelluto con zucchero (No sale) e olio leggero (tipo per friggere, ma non quello alle mandorle...mi sentirò una patatina fritta dopo). Scrubbare delicatamente la testa per qualche minuto e poi lavare. 

DOMANDA:Va fatto prima della farina?

Panna da cucina più zucchero per fare lo scrub al corpo. poi bagno e appena finito, senza asciugare, passare un olio qualunque e poi asciugare.

DOMANDA: la panna anche quella da montare? 

Mi ricordo una sorta di gel di alore, marca Equilibria...ma per cosa? non ricordo più! 

Dunque questo per la salute, e per il ricciolo cespuglioso?
Che si fa? 
ma soprattutto che phon si usa? Il mio è potentissimo! O_O
talmente potente che alla massima potenza me li liscia da solo.
E' questo: View attachment 4947 


Dunque tebe, urge un riepiloghino dei tempi e delle quantità! 

Grashieee senseiii!!!!

Sarai il mio guru dei capelli...bada che se un giorno mi svegliassi senza capelli....................ho paura di me stessa, per quello che potrei fare: View attachment 4948


----------

